# Black ops and PS3 bundles ??



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Guys,


I have pre-ordered a 320gb ps3 and GT5 on play.com but with GT5 being put back AGAIN, i was wondering if any of you guys out there know of anywhere that is doing black ops and a ps3 as a package ??


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Not seen anything m8 but will keep my eye's open 4 u


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

PLAYGAMESUK Are offering the 250gb with Black Ops for £295.
Never used them so cant recomend but as youve seen not many stores are offering this bundle.


----------



## Petie (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds like a bloomin' bargain that!


----------

